# UK passport. need extra pages



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi. Brit living in USA. Offered a job in Asia, Immigration agent advises that I need 6 blank consecutive pages in passport for work visa and given country, seems alot but there you are, I have 4 blank pages. Question, anyone know if British Embassy in Washington or Consulate in Miami can help with extra pages, I worry that I am going to have to send to UK and wait 4 weeks putting at risk job offer. I will make calls on Monday of course. Thanks


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm happy to be corrected, but I don't believe you can add pages to a British passport. 

I also don't believe that you need six blank consecutive pages for {nameless Asian country}.


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for reply. yes 6 blank pages required for Malaysia EP pass.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I was skeptical, as I used to have a Singapore EP that had no such (or even similar) requirement. 

However, I've checked and you are correct.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you checked the websites of the British Embassy or Consulates in the US?

I know the US used to add pages to a current US passport, but a year or two ago they issued a statement saying they would no longer do this. If you need additional blank pages you have to renew your passport early (for full price, of course). 

But whether the British will add pages or not, I don't know.


----------

